

Failed App? This Is How To Reboot - antjanus
http://antjanus.com/blog/uncategorized/how-to-reboot-a-failed-application/

======
drorweiss
In my opinion, apart from the execution, there is a major problem with the
concept. Why should I want to bother hashing my passwords, and then having to
remember the password+that it was hashed with md5/sha1??

There are apps such as LastPass that pretty much solve the password management
deal altogether, by choosing, storing and retrieving strong passwords.

IMHO, first of all, more thought needs to be put into the use case.

At any event, good luck and hope you'll find the path to succeed with your
app(s).

~~~
antjanus
I think explaining the reason to use it is another one of my reasons. Like I
mentioned, it adds a step to a user's workflow.

It, however, is really useful for me and at work. I need to have strong
passwords that are 10+ characters long but I can't write them down. So
instead, I can remember something simple like the project name and use my app
to generate the same password every time.

------
mvkel
Stop designing in abstracts. If you're making a browser-based app, design it
in the browser.

Also, no app fails _just_ because it had bad marketing and design. There's
probably an underlying flaw in the concept itself. I'd look there first.

~~~
antjanus
It's a part of it.

------
werner34
You are reducing the room of possible passwords quite a lot, I am not sure if
that is a good idea.

Firstly e.g. for MD5 your hashes are never going to contain Letters > f, no
uppercase and no special characters.

Secondly you are limiting the possible passwords to hashes of short natural
language strings.

~~~
antjanus
Yes, definitely. I think I mentioned in there that I will be expanding the
process beyond just MD5 and SHA1 (that was pretty much the prototype). I'm
hoping to create my own "hashing"-type process to allow all letters,
uppercase/lowercase, and so on.

------
Buzaga
I think this is a hard topic to cover because each app fails for it's own
reasons, I've got one too(it's actually a webapp/website) and my biggest
mistake was never marketing it, then lost all the momentum to keep improving
it and stalled developments altogether...

~~~
antjanus
Yep, definitely. The topic is very varied and there can be a huge variety of
reasons.

Marketing and UI is however where I see a lot of problems with apps.

